# AVP2 Multiplayer



## lynnikins (Nov 26, 2008)

My son used to be able to play the Multiplayer option on the internet. Now when he clicks on the Multiplayer link from the main menu a box comes up with "Checking Game Version". This states that there may be an updated version of AVP but after 20 seconds or so another box appears with "Failed Version Check" and the message that the internet connection may be down (which it isn't) and to try later and in the meantime that you will be limited to playing over a LAN connection.

We have had several attempts but always come across the same error box. Anybody had a similar problem with Multiplayer Internet? We would be grateful for any suggestions!


Lynda:4-dontkno


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Servers have been shut down.
A sad day in gaming history.

*A minute silence in memory of the deceased servers, that gave so much, so that many may have fun*


----------



## lynnikins (Nov 26, 2008)

Tiber
Many thanks for your reply. I've since found out the following information. The new master server for AvP2 is lithfaq.com and to continue playing you need to download and install the following :-

http:// master.lithfaq.com/download/AvP2SMSInstall.zip

Worth a try!

Lynda


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

No problems, good luck with the new server.


----------

